# Water Clarity



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

How is the water clarity in the bay right now? Last time I saw it (about a week ago), it was poop brown.

Thanks!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd go as far as to say that there is no water clarity in the bay


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree I was out yesterday and even at high tide it was chocolate milk.


----------



## Jaypea (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh, the dolphins were fun, chased the dangling anchor and nearly jumped in the boat. Scare the pants off big T up in the front of the boat. He has a thing about dolphins anyway.


----------



## Jaypea (Apr 25, 2009)

Big T and I launched at Shoreline about 2:00 pm and the water had a red stain to it, but not cloudy. It looked vastly improved from weeks past. Went out to Ft. Pickens and couldn't catch a thing. Came back to EPA station and caught a few bait size pin fish..then called it a day. Big T was traumatized by the dolphins.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just over to a neighbor's on Blackwarer Bay....water looks very good!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Even if the water cleared up , I'm not sure the fishing would improve. I don't think our little fishie's around here are used to these kind of winters lol.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Improving!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

the ICW imo.. away from the river mouths and you' ll find clear water....

does anyone know of a webiste with live sat pics? that my help too...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's your best bet (when the clouds allow)...

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Stennis

Along with the projected river levels @ http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/index.php?wfo=mob

You can get a pretty good idea of what the water looks like on the large scale.

For the first time in over two months all the rivers are falling below flood and action stages.

Also this may help a little, though it's only upddated once a week (at best).

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/northwest/ecosys/waterquality/outlook.htm#Click%20on%20Monitoring%20Sites%20for%20Historic%20Data%20or%20Water%20Report%20Below%20


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I bet it's not too good after all that rain this morning! The forecast sucks too, high of 50 on Wednesday with more rain and then continued cold (50's) after that. When it finally warms up everyone is going to have a serious case of Spring Fever after this Winter!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I expect it to look like that scene from JAWS, where all the boats were running into one another, and they were all chumming the water. 

Thats what it will be like once it warms up a little......:takephoto


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, I'm going to be riding around with a vid camera adding to the mayhem!

On a serious note went out Saturday and Sunday, water clarity depended on where you were. Decent on Blackwater Sunday, cloudy on Garcon Point Saturday.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

right now the bay currently looks like


----------

